# 1940 Schwinn Autocycle...Is somebody jacking up this auction?



## Bikermaniac

Someone once admitted openly to me that he and his buddies had ebay accounts and that they "help each other" by jacking up their own auction prices. I was wondering if this could be the case? I mean, I can't imagine under what circumstances a person could pay more for this 1940 Autocycle:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1940-Schwinn-Autocycle-Original-unmolested-bicycle/172829557214?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649




than for this one:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...-deluxe-for-sale-in-as-found-condition.59798/





I'm not a Schwinn guy, maybe that's why I think somebody is jacking up this auction...but what do I know?
(P.D. not trying to hurt anybodies feelings).


----------



## Freqman1

Its called shill bidding and if can be proven can be prosecuted. Unfortunately its much tougher to tell since Ebay went to anonymous bidding. I caught a bidder red handed and Ebay didn't seem to even care. I, too, seem to think this one is going a little above the money but do agree with a previous post that this may clean up a lot better than most think. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher

It's also being discussed here - It's sometimes just plain old "Schwinn Fever", when a collector catches it sometimes they just can't help themselves...


----------



## island schwinn

Here's the thread.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/crickets.116564/


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Remember, "it's a Schwinn", and,
"unmolested" 
That's all out eBay war terms...lol


----------



## Bikermaniac

Yeah, sometimes bidding is irrational, all emotionally driven, insane. The thing is how do you know when to stop? I think somebody is going to pay for this bike more that what is worth.


----------



## saladshooter

I've "overpaid" for all of my bikes. Any regrets? Not really. I got what I wanted.

Chad


----------



## vincev

You can click on the bidder and see the percent of the bids he has bid on the seller of the item.


----------



## frampton

It's "WORTH" what someone pays for it.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

markivpedalpusher said:


> It's also being discussed here - It's sometimes just plain old "Schwinn Fever", when a collector catches it sometimes they just can't help themselves...



Schwannism. ..


----------



## THE STIG

i'm pumping it up just caus


----------



## Freqman1

THE STIG said:


> i'm pumping it up just caus




Always stirring the pot--or is it throwing gasoline on the fire! For this one I think you need to go big or stay on the porch. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG

Freqman1 said:


> Always stirring the pot--or is it throwing gasoline on the fire! For this one I think you need to go big or stay on the porch. V/r Shawn




the last few bikes i've bought here were bid up to the limit...... just returning the favor


----------



## stoney

2 newer bidders with 0 feedback? Ehhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1

stoney said:


> 2 newer bidders with 0 feedback? Ehhhhh!!!!!!!!!





Yep something ain't feeling right there. My guess is if this auction ends with either of those two bidders as winners there will be a second chance offer to the under bidder. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney

Freqman1 said:


> Yep something ain't feeling right there. My guess is if this auction ends with either of those two bidders as winners there will be a second chance offer to the under bidder. V/r Shawn




Either a second chance offer or a re-list due to non pay winner.


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth

Schilling may hurt this bike alot if it doesn't sell the first time around.


----------



## bikewhorder

Bikermaniac said:


> Someone once admitted openly to me that he and his buddies had ebay accounts and that they "help each other" by jacking up their own auction prices. I was wondering if this could be the case? I mean, I can't imagine under what circumstances a person could pay more for this 1940 Autocycle:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1940-Schwinn-Autocycle-Original-unmolested-bicycle/172829557214?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> View attachment 667423
> than for this one:
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...-deluxe-for-sale-in-as-found-condition.59798/
> 
> View attachment 667422
> 
> I'm not a Schwinn guy, maybe that's why I think somebody is jacking up this auction...but what do I know?
> (P.D. not trying to hurt anybodies feelings).




That's not even close to being the same bike and  they were sold under different formats so its not really comparable.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Maybe Steve McQueen once rode  this bike for a quick beer run?


----------



## Bikermaniac

stoney said:


> 2 newer bidders with 0 feedback? Ehhhhh!!!!!!!!!




That smells like rotten eggs to me...if you analyze the bidding history, these two "0" feedback bidders (b***S)(0) and (a***i)(0) had been jacking up the price for two other buyers (y***e)(407) and (b***o)(59)  since the auction reached the $4,000 mark. Now they've taken one of those buyers (b***0)(59) to the $6,000 mark. I wonder if those "0" feedback buyers are real???


----------



## catfish

I've put a few bids on it.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Someone offered $1300 and he posted his reply: NO!  LOL


----------



## catfish

OldSkipTooth said:


> Someone offered $1300 and he posted his reply: NO!  LOL




Just think if he did take it. Someone of have got a hell of a great deal .


----------



## Bikermaniac

catfish said:


> Just think if he did take it. Someone of have got a hell of a great deal .




It'll be a better deal at $4,000...just saying.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Auction ended at $6,100.00, the winner *a***i(0)* - Zero feedback bidder - I have the feeling that he will probably not pay and the bike will be offered to the second best offer *b***o(59)* at $6,000. Those two "0" feedback bidders jacked up the price by $2,000 dlls; in other words, the price should've been around $4,000 without the "help" of those two pals.


----------



## Cowboy in NC

Some people are greedy and some are crooked- always backfires on them eventually...----Cowboy
Could have had $4000 plus $140 for shipping in their account tonight... It`s funny to me... And stupid if you ask me...


----------



## Djshakes

If I owned that bike and someone offered $4000 I wouldn't be able to take the money fast enough. Tank on wheels, and a push button at that.


----------



## Freqman1

Bikermaniac said:


> Auction ended at $6,100.00, the winner *a***i(0)* - Zero feedback bidder - I have the feeling that he will probably not pay and the bike will be offered to the second best offer *b***o(59)* at $6,000. Those two "0" feedback bidders jacked up the price by $2,000 dlls; in other words, the price should've been around $4,000 without the "help" of those two pals.



My thoughts exactly. Something just wasn't right here. If I were offered the second chance I'd decline and counter the $4k. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

How long till this is re listed with a $4000.00 buy it now?


----------



## Clark58mx

$4000 is more appropriate. It's not a very deluxe bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

ebay loves schill bidding, more money for them. why do you think they went to anonymous bids?


----------



## Rust_Trader

Here she is again!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/172851113196


----------



## Cowboy in NC

Rust_Trader said:


> Here she is again!
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172851113196



How many think they learned their lesson? People don`t change... Stay away from their listings...-----Cowboy


----------



## GTs58

Rust_Trader said:


> Here she is again!
> 
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172851113196




We all knew that was going to happen, right?


----------



## fordmike65

What a POS...let this guy pound sand this time around


----------



## Rust_Trader

fordmike65 said:


> What a POS...let this guy pound sand this time around





Yeah... no need to outbid me!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Seen this coming a mile away.


----------



## Bikermaniac

He thinks he's dealing with fools.


----------



## vincev

Serious question.What makes this bike worth $4000? I have a 41 Autocycle but has the other style tank and have been told it is worth about $3000 and mine is in beautiful original condition. Not selling,just trying to learn something.......


----------



## stoney

I am glad it happened. It backfired on him. I love his explanation about the no pay winner and the 2 second chance offer to the 2nd and 3rd bidder. BS. Hope no one goes near it.


----------



## bikewhorder

stoney said:


> I am glad it happened. It backfired on him. I love his explanation about the no pay winner and the 2 second chance offer to the 2nd and 3rd bidder. BS. Hope no one goes near it.



Yeah its a little heavy handed on the explanation.

_Yes I am glad you asked. The winning bidder had 0 feedbacks and sure enough he never paid. I made a second chance offer to the next bidder and got no response, I then made a second chance offer to the third bidder and no response. These three bidders are now blocked and I refuse to take bids from them. Also, anyone with 0 feedbacks will be refused. Its a shame these scammers deny honest bidders from getting the bike at a fair price. So now I have to re list the bike as shown. Good Luck. _


----------



## stoney

The second and third high bidder had good feedback. Gee, funny neither of them would have paid. Was the 2nd and 3rd high bidder anyone from the CABE community that would not have paid? Highly unlikely. That would really say he is BS.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

vincev said:


> Serious question.What makes this bike worth $4000? I have a 41 Autocycle but has the other style tank and have been told it is worth about $3000 and mine is in beautiful original condition. Not selling,just trying to learn something.......View attachment 670797



NICE ORIGINAL '41!


----------



## GTs58

I've sold lots of crap on eBay over the years and had the pleasure of dealing with lots of idiot bidders. One case I had was a kid using their parents eBay account. He was the high bidder and never paid. Finally got a response from the Father telling me what happened. *Idiots I say*, and quite possibly not the sellers friends shill bidding to drive up the price in this case.
Back in 2010 there was some outrageous bidding on a NOS in the box 1960-63 Huret Allvit rear derailleur. The winning bid was $911. I followed up on the sale and the sale was not a farce, it was completed. A Japanese collector was the one that purchased that derailleur. There is shill bidding going on but the way eBay is set up now it's really impossible to tell when an if it is or if it's a simple case of idiot bidders.


----------



## detroitbike

Don't YOU use you Friends, parents, sisters or ex girlfriends eBay account?
      not since I quit drinking .....


----------



## bobcycles

be awesome to see everyone bid that thing to 20G and then passsssssss......

that would teach him

lets GOOOOoooo!


----------



## Bikermaniac

bobcycles said:


> be awesome to see everyone bid that thing to 20G and then passsssssss......
> 
> that would teach him
> 
> lets GOOOOoooo!




That'll be really mean...but funny


----------



## vincev

Schwinn guys.Still dont know why anybody would pay $4000 for one in this shape.What am I missing??


----------



## scrubbinrims

Probably shill bidding, but zero bidders have sacked my auctions in the past...on one hand the bump helps and why delete (we all start somewhere) and on the other hand this can happen.
Unfortunate that sellers are guilty unless proven otherwise, but it is what it is.
Take 2.
Chris


----------



## vincev

scrubbinrims said:


> Probably shill bidding, but zero bidders have sacked my auctions in the past...on one hand the bump helps and why delete (we all start somewhere) and on the other hand this can happen.
> Unfortunate that sellers are guilty unless proven otherwise, but it is what it is.
> Take 2.
> Chris



Just curious why some on here said they would go $4000 on this bike. Maybe ya have to be a Schwinn guy .


----------



## Freqman1

I think the bike could see $4k. As others have said a '40 button tank is fairly scarce and the color is a little unusual compared to what is normally seen. I also think a good detailing and a few small corrections will make this bike stand out.  If this had reversed guards it would be even more desirable in my book but that's personal preference. Now all that said until I see some pics of the inside of the tank and under the fender light all bets are off. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

It's @ $3,383.00 with 8 days to go. No reserve. Who is going to step up for it?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Keep in mind also,He is in Riverhead NY on Long Island,two towns over from Mastic Beach where that con artist selling those Schwinn Krates lived until someone put him in check a while back.Just a head up!!*


----------



## Bikermaniac

This is starting to stink...again.
The buyer t***t(1514) set automatic bidding fueling the auction in the fist days and then retract his bid when it was at $3,989.00. Now the bidding is at $2,966.66. It could be a real buyers remorse or it can be another move form this con artist. Suspicious...again.


----------



## GTs58

Bikermaniac said:


> This is starting to stink...again.
> The buyer t***t(1514) set automatic bidding fueling the auction in the fist days and then retract his bid when it was at $3,989.00. Now the bidding is at $2,966.66. It could be a real buyers remorse or it can be another move form this con artist. Suspicious...again.





Maybe that posted question/comment scared him off. lol


----------



## catfish

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Keep in mind also,He is in Riverhead NY on Long Island,two towns over from Mastic Beach where that con artist selling those Schwinn Krates lived until someone put him in check a while back.Just a head up!!*




Good point!


----------



## oskisan

Didnt this bike just drop from  $3900 to $2900 over night?? What the hell is this guy doing? He also included the following comments in his listing where someone (not me) bashed him. I dont think he realizes that he is upsetting the small market of people who are willing to spend approx 4-5 thousand (+) on his bike (thank god I am not one of them). This whole thing has been quite interesting to follow!

Please note: I did not have any input to the following.. This was another Ebayer that the seller is going to apparently expose to everyone... The problem is that I dont see that he exposed anyone!!! Hahahahaha!

Q:  You scammed the hobby with your shill bids on that bike buddy. Word is out.... doesn't get any lower as far as greed goes Sep-04-17
A:  Sheesh, I had to re list this bike due to non paying bidders, I am talking about the top 3 bidders not paying. Then I have to deal with people like you who ruin it for everyone. I had to block 3 people from the last go around. You will be the fourth. I am also posting this email to show the hobby what an a-- you are.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1940-Schwinn-Autocycle-Original-unmolested-bicycle/172851113196?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## oskisan

oskisan said:


> Didnt this bike just drop from  $3900 to $2900 over night?? What the hell is this guy doing? He also included the following comments in his listing where someone (not me) bashed him. I dont think he realizes that he is upsetting the small market of people who are willing to spend approx 4-5 thousand (+) on his bike (thank god I am not one of them). This whole thing has been quite interesting to follow!
> 
> Please note: I did not have any input to the following.. This was another Ebayer that the seller is going to apparently expose to everyone... The problem is that I dont see that he exposed anyone!!! Hahahahaha!
> 
> Q:  You scammed the hobby with your shill bids on that bike buddy. Word is out.... doesn't get any lower as far as greed goes Sep-04-17
> A:  Sheesh, I had to re list this bike due to non paying bidders, I am talking about the top 3 bidders not paying. Then I have to deal with people like you who ruin it for everyone. I had to block 3 people from the last go around. You will be the fourth. I am also posting this email to show the hobby what an a-- you are.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1940-Schwinn-Autocycle-Original-unmolested-bicycle/172851113196?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



I guess I should have read more of the posts on this thread from earlier... I didnt realize all this happened yesterday! Probably more shenanigans to follow!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

It's all jacked now, plus he might not know how to ship properly, and you get a fudgeed project.


----------



## catfish

bobcycles said:


> be awesome to see everyone bid that thing to 20G and then passsssssss......
> 
> that would teach him
> 
> lets GOOOOoooo!





Reminds of of a time on ebay. Very early one, where they changed some things and people were not happy. One seller listed an "item" and everyone bid it up to $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and then retracted all their bids. Good times.


----------



## catfish

bobcycles said:


> be awesome to see everyone bid that thing to 20G and then passsssssss......
> 
> that would teach him
> 
> lets GOOOOoooo!





Reminds of of a time on ebay. Very early on in the 90s, where they changed some things and people were not happy. One seller listed an "item" and everyone bid it up to $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and then retracted all their bids. Good times.


----------



## Nickinator

catfish said:


> Reminds of of a time on ebay. Very early one, where they changed some things and people were not happy. One seller listed an "item" and everyone bid it up to $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and then retracted all their bids. Good times.




I seem to recall that same thing happening to a certain seller parting out a specific bike a few years ago [emoji12]
Darcie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

Someone retracted their bid......

http://www.ebay.com/bfl/viewbids/172851113196?item=172851113196&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565


----------



## Bikermaniac

oskisan said:


> Didnt this bike just drop from  $3900 to $2900 over night?? What the hell is this guy doing? He also included the following comments in his listing where someone (not me) bashed him. I dont think he realizes that he is upsetting the small market of people who are willing to spend approx 4-5 thousand (+) on his bike (thank god I am not one of them). This whole thing has been quite interesting to follow!
> 
> Please note: I did not have any input to the following.. This was another Ebayer that the seller is going to apparently expose to everyone... The problem is that I dont see that he exposed anyone!!! Hahahahaha!
> 
> Q:  You scammed the hobby with your shill bids on that bike buddy. Word is out.... doesn't get any lower as far as greed goes Sep-04-17
> A:  Sheesh, I had to re list this bike due to non paying bidders, I am talking about the top 3 bidders not paying. Then I have to deal with people like you who ruin it for everyone. I had to block 3 people from the last go around. You will be the fourth. I am also posting this email to show the hobby what an a-- you are.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1940-Schwinn-Autocycle-Original-unmolested-bicycle/172851113196?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649




LMAO reading the seller's answer to the second question...oh my God, what a moron.


----------



## GTs58

u***e is a dumbie bidding the bike up. Maybe a nuther shill bidder? He was good for $3900 last time around.


----------



## Rust_Trader

GTs58 said:


> u***e is a dumbie bidding the bike up. Maybe a nuther shill bidder? He was good for $3900 last time around.





Have we met before? Just because you're not interested on the bike it doesn't mean some of us aren't.


----------



## Spence36

Wth? oh well 
Just makes ours more valuable !!


----------



## GTs58

Rust_Trader said:


> Have we met before? Just because you're not interested on the bike it doesn't mean some of us aren't.




If someone wants to win an EBAY auction they will wait until the very last two seconds and punch in a 10K bid. Blowing up the price days before the end results in other bidders wanting to be king of the hill so the price keeps on climbing. Being the high bidder for the duration of the auction usually means squat at the end. Last man in with the highest bid takes home the prize.


----------



## fattyre

This is way more entertaining than actually owing one of these bikes.


----------



## oskisan

Hahahaha.... second time I have seen this happen. Originally this bike would have sold for $4,000-$4500 or so. The bike was bid up artificially to $6000, and then when it was reslisted many of the original people who were bidding on it were turned off and did not bid so it ended up at around $3500 or so. This auction really turned me off with the sellers responses in the question/answers area of the listing...


----------



## Bikermaniac

SOLD! $3,530.00 that's more like it! The greed of this guy just came back and bite him in the a$$.
Congratulations to the new owner, pretty sure is here. Please post some pictures of it after cleaning it.


----------



## mrg

I wouldn't consider it a done deal till it's in the new owners position with all that went on, hopefully its all legit now. Good Luck


----------

